# Janoshik test results: Amino Asylum, Colonial Labs, Synergy Forge



## MulberryTrees (Dec 11, 2021)

Amino Asylum trestolone acetate 50mg/mL, results: 40.83mg/mL
https://ibb.co/BKwKqD6

Synergy Forge methenolone enanthate 200mg/mL, results: 156.42mg/mL
https://ibb.co/ZSQ2mzr

Colonial Labs raloxifene 50mg capsules, results: 47.815mg
https://ibb.co/9NgRCy5

I'm not going to bother contacting Amino Asylum, but I'm disappointed. The fact that they had such a universally positive reputation, despite such limited testing, is exactly why I wanted to test them. This, along with their aromasin "mislabeling" incident, is enough for me to never use them again.

I was surprised with the Synergy Forge result, given their reputation and premium over other SST sellers. I chose them and CL because they were two sellers offering testing reimbursement/credit. Waiting to hear back from them about the result and reimbursement, will leave updates here.

I was pretty surprised about the Colonial Labs raloxifene results too, if only because of the prevailing advice against UGL ancillaries. My ExpressPCT order got stuck and I wanted some raloxifene on hand in the meantime, so it's good to know it's legit. CL has already responded and given me store credit.

This experience has made me realize how infeasible it is to ensure quality when buying finished product--I'd have to either spend inordinate amounts on regular testing or trust intermittent test results from others. Testing raws seems to be the only way to guarantee both quality and cost, so I guess it's time to learn how to homebrew.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 11, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> I was surprised with the Synergy Forge result, given their reputation and premium over other SST sellers. I chose them and CL because they were two sellers offering testing reimbursement/credit. Waiting to hear back from them about the result and reimbursement, will leave updates here.


The owner of Synergy Forge posted “test results” for his raws over at Meso that were Excel spreadsheets and some of them were dated in the future from when he posted them.  “Sketchy” would be putting my opinion of him mildly.

That result doesn’t shock me at all.  He was providing raws to Triple B Solutions when he first started and his results came back as garbage, as well.  He ended up cutting ties over the shit raws.

Thanks for getting this testing done.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 11, 2021)

Jesus, 25% underdosed?

What scumbags


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 11, 2021)

How long did it take your samples to get to Janoshik? Shipping is taking forever on mine


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks for doing the testing. Hopefully they do reimbursement despite the bad results and don’t try to claim hack job.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 11, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> How long did it take your samples to get to Janoshik? Shipping is taking forever on mine



It all depends on how you send it. If you aren't afraid to have your name and address on it, you can send it FedEx. I have done that several times and it usually gets there within a week. It's expensive.


----------



## LocalGymRat (Dec 11, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Amino Asylum trestolone acetate 50mg/mL, results: 40.83mg/mL
> https://ibb.co/BKwKqD6
> 
> Synergy Forge methenolone enanthate 200mg/mL, results: 156.42mg/mL
> ...


wow Synergy comes off as a top tier brewer with his professionalism within the forums so this is shocking to see the results.
It seems like time and time again Colonial is the way to go.

Thank you for getting testing and posting the results, helps a lot of people out.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Dec 11, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> How long did it take your samples to get to Janoshik? Shipping is taking forever on mine



With current methods, @janoshik gave an estimate of 2-3 weeks under normal circumstances, and to give up after 5 weeks of non-receipt. Mine took about 4 weeks.


----------



## Eric Smith (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello,
New lab coming in 2022 from Dubai.  Samples sent to all top black market National and Olympia black market providers.  My samples are being shipped to our abroad pharmacy.  We have a tester in the country but due to laws of import and  approved .  The tester lab will report unregistered lab.  So I can't chance due to fines and penalized  but shutting down pharmacy 30 days per product.   How would one go about having product tested without a paper trail?  Please help me with this anyone


----------



## janoshik (Dec 12, 2021)

@Eric Smith 
I'm not really sure what exactly do you mean, but I don't report my clients anywhere and there is no legal requirement of me to do so, I just have to declare the amounts of regulated compounds that I receive and amounts that I liquidate. 

So just... email me I guess?


----------



## Eric Smith (Dec 12, 2021)

janoshik said:


> @Eric Smith
> I'm not really sure what exactly do you mean, but I don't report my clients anywhere and there is no legal requirement of me to do so, I just have to declare the amounts of regulated compounds that I receive and amounts that I liquidate.
> 
> So just... email me I guess?


Yea your not understanding my question.  I'll email you.


----------



## Eric Smith (Dec 12, 2021)

janoshik said:


> @Eric Smith
> I'm not really sure what exactly do you mean, but I don't report my clients anywhere and there is no legal requirement of me to do so, I just have to declare the amounts of regulated compounds that I receive and amounts that I liquidate.
> 
> So just... email me I guess?


Yea your not understanding my question.  I'll email you. Nothing to do with you reporting.  I'm explaining why I can't have this new company product tested abroad.  So Iwas asking how do I keep my guys off radar when sending to you.  I have to keep them under radar as well.  I'll email you I'm  in transit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 12, 2021)

LocalGymRat said:


> wow Synergy comes off as a top tier brewer with his professionalism within the forums so this is shocking to see the results.
> It seems like time and time again Colonial is the way to go.
> 
> Thank you for getting testing and posting the results, helps a lot of people out.


Professionalism in the forums means gear is good? 

You can’t “trust” any of these guys to be who they say they are. It’s the Internet and people can pretend. Synergy is an act. He’s trying to move as much product as possible with the least amount of effort. He just wants the coins. I believe the millennials refer to it as “Larping”. 🙄


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 13, 2021)

Eric Smith said:


> Yea your not understanding my question.  I'll email you. Nothing to do with you reporting.  I'm explaining why I can't have this new company product tested abroad.  So Iwas asking how do I keep my guys off radar when sending to you.  I have to keep them under radar as well.  I'll email you I'm  in transit.


You send in an unlabeled product, their identify never has anything to do with it.


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 13, 2021)

Makes me want to send in Syns anavar as well if hes under dosing the expensive compounds.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 13, 2021)

Thats disappointing to hear about Amino Asylum. I got in some of there BPC157 I hope it’s dosed correctly . Man IMO I would show them the test results and also thanks for having that stuff tested


----------



## flex22 (Dec 17, 2021)

I’m only adding my own most recent experience I’ve had with amino asylum as well. I used there Ment Ace in the past and having tired multiple tried true and tested Brands I could tell it was legit but def not properly dosed . I did have good results with there taladifil in the past. But my most recent experience was with one of there compounds called flmodanifil and I was straight up disgusted. I have experience with regular modanifil and did my homework on the compound and after trying two full bottles I’ve come to the conclusion it was completely bunk. No I didn’t have it gone and tested but my own experimentation was enuff to make me decide to never use them again .


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 17, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Thats disappointing to hear about Amino Asylum. I got in some of there BPC157 I hope it’s dosed correctly . Man IMO I would show them the test results and also thanks for having that stuff tested


Im sure they just buy their BPC in bulk from China like most places and put a label on it... Might be OK...


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 28, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Thats disappointing to hear about Amino Asylum. I got in some of there BPC157 I hope it’s dosed correctly . Man IMO I would show them the test results and also thanks for having that stuff tested


Honestly I wouldn’t trust any company or lab pushed by the snake oil con man Wes aka Gymntonic from ASF.


----------



## Steeeve (Mar 15, 2022)

MulberryTrees said:


> This experience has made me realize how infeasible it is to ensure quality when buying finished product--I'd have to either spend inordinate amounts on regular testing or trust intermittent test results from others. Testing raws seems to be the only way to guarantee both quality and cost, so I guess it's time to learn how to homebrew.


Saw the damn BOOK syn wrote on SST in response to your original post. He claimed he was going o refund and make right, did he do so? Im still using syn for products at the moment but am down like charlie brown to explore other options in the future, especially if I find out he was just blowing smoke on the back end about making right


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Professionalism in the forums means gear is good?
> 
> You can’t “trust” any of these guys to be who they say they are. It’s the Internet and people can pretend. Synergy is an act. He’s trying to move as much product as possible with the least amount of effort. He just wants the coins. I believe the millennials refer to it as “Larping”. 🙄


He's a big fat phony


----------



## MulberryTrees (Mar 22, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Saw the damn BOOK syn wrote on SST in response to your original post. He claimed he was going o refund and make right, did he do so? Im still using syn for products at the moment but am down like charlie brown to explore other options in the future, especially if I find out he was just blowing smoke on the back end about making right



Hey haven't logged on in a while, my bad. 

Yes he did compensate me eventually for both the cost of testing and the primo. There were some hiccups in that process too--I emailed them and the person working with Synergy basically replied, "sorry we don't compensate for testing". I had to copy/paste their own policy back to them (found on their main SST post). They also wanted an invoice for testing (which afaik isn't standard for Jano) and hassled me about the details, despite the fact that my Jano testing results (confirmed by Jano in-thread) was the reason for all this underdosed-primo talk in the first place.

So not a great experience. I will say that it didn't feel like they were being deceptive, just disorganized--e.g. not knowing their own testing policies, Synergy and his helper(s) not sharing information. I did  get compensated, and I believe they offered to compensate anyone else who bought primo from that same batch.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Mar 22, 2022)

But yeah, definitely left a bad taste in my mouth and I wouldn't recommend them. I'll be moving to homebrew after this, vetting these finished-gear sources is too much of a pain.


----------



## Taylorplaysguitar (Mar 22, 2022)

i'd be pretty pissed myself


----------



## Steeeve (Mar 23, 2022)

MulberryTrees said:


> Hey haven't logged on in a while, my bad.
> 
> Yes he did compensate me eventually for both the cost of testing and the primo. There were some hiccups in that process too--I emailed them and the person working with Synergy basically replied, "sorry we don't compensate for testing". I had to copy/paste their own policy back to them (found on their main SST post). They also wanted an invoice for testing (which afaik isn't standard for Jano) and hassled me about the details, despite the fact that my Jano testing results (confirmed by Jano in-thread) was the reason for all this underdosed-primo talk in the first place.
> 
> So not a great experience. I will say that it didn't feel like they were being deceptive, just disorganized--e.g. not knowing their own testing policies, Synergy and his helper(s) not sharing information. I did  get compensated, and I believe they offered to compensate anyone else who bought primo from that same batch.


Sounds like ole Syn-D lolol. Im not in a position to move to homebrew, and Colonial is getting fragged as hard as Syn on SST these days. Thanks for your response


----------



## MulberryTrees (Mar 24, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Sounds like ole Syn-D lolol. Im not in a position to move to homebrew, and Colonial is getting fragged as hard as Syn on SST these days. Thanks for your response



Yeah, I think Syn-D was the person I dealt with.

What's going on with Colonial? Haven't kept up.


----------



## Steeeve (Mar 24, 2022)

MulberryTrees said:


> Yeah, I think Syn-D was the person I dealt with.
> 
> What's going on with Colonial? Haven't kept up.


Same shit. Underdosed vials to Jano and floaters from their flushing and filter procedures. Someone pops up with complaints, the nut swingers who believe these people are actually their friends attack the ones making legitimate complaints, the complaint gets buried in an avalanche of support, everyone carries on like its not happening.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 24, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Same shit. Underdosed vials to Jano and floaters from their flushing and filter procedures. Someone pops up with complaints, the nut swingers who believe these people are actually their friends attack the ones making legitimate complaints, the complaint gets buried in an avalanche of support, everyone carries on like its not happening.


Yes it's pretty pathetic at this point


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 26, 2022)

Is there a GIF for UNDER DOSED?!?! SHIT! 
Ordered HCG from them couple months back and I think I have overies now....no atrophy reversal AT ALL! 
2+2=SCAM


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> Is there a GIF for UNDER DOSED?!?! SHIT!
> Ordered HCG from them couple months back and I think I have overies now....no atrophy reversal AT ALL!
> 2+2=SCAM


Which source are you referring to? This thread mentions three different ones.


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 26, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Which source are you referring to? This thread mentions three different ones.


This one


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 26, 2022)

MulberryTrees said:


> Amino Asylum trestolone acetate 50mg/mL, results: 40.83mg/mL
> https://ibb.co/BKwKqD6
> 
> Synergy Forge methenolone enanthate 200mg/mL, results: 156.42mg/mL
> ...


50mgs off a claimed 200mg/cc product is pretty bad for an established source.


----------



## Achilleus (Mar 30, 2022)

Ok I've seen the name SST thrown around quite a bit and tried looking it up out of curiosity. Only place I found is a forum that looks barren, do you have to create an account to see things? I wanted to see the fanboys blindly sucking their sources nuts, to sort of give myself an idea of what to avoid or look out for.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Mar 30, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Ok I've seen the name SST thrown around quite a bit and tried looking it up out of curiosity. Only place I found is a forum that looks barren, do you have to create an account to see things? I wanted to see the fanboys blindly sucking their sources nuts, to sort of give myself an idea of what to avoid or look out for.



It has a .me address. You don't have to have an account to view threads.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Ok I've seen the name SST thrown around quite a bit and tried looking it up out of curiosity. Only place I found is a forum that looks barren, do you have to create an account to see things? I wanted to see the fanboys blindly sucking their sources nuts, to sort of give myself an idea of what to avoid or look out for.


You got the right one. That place is "No Fun" just straight facts (as the mods determine).


----------



## Achilleus (Mar 30, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> It has a .me address. You don't have to have an account to view threads.


Hmm, I kept getting one with a .cc address. And every time i went to check it out, it had a few sub forums but no posts or users. Tried it again with the .me and still brought me to .cc weird.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You got the right one. That place is "No Fun" just straight facts (as the mods determine).


Yup, for whatever reason the site finally will let me view the contents now. I tried a few times over the past week but got a vacant looking forum. Found the Syn thread and wow, the mental gymnastics and simping was beyond what I expected. I'm glad I found UGBB and Meso (before the shenanigans) really opens your eyes to how pathetic people can be when they trying to white knight over a source for possible special treatment or something. I hope those fuckers get straight bunk one day.


----------



## Bouldershoulders (Apr 4, 2022)

Colonial looks like he's done the most testing out of the large majority of UGLs around lately.

Aside from that sample from Jano that someone posted of the deca/test contamination (which is NOT ok IMO) am I missing something else thats been going on lately?  

I've been satisfied with CL in the past but I know better than to fall in love with a UGL.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 4, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> 50mgs off a claimed 200mg/cc product is pretty bad for an established source.


I wouldn't necessarily call him established. He's On one board


----------



## Jimbotron69 (Nov 15, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Saw the damn BOOK syn wrote on SST in response to your original post. He claimed he was going o refund and make right, did he do so? Im still using syn for products at the moment but am down like charlie brown to explore other options in the future, especially if I find out he was just blowing smoke on the back end about making right


did we ever figure out if syn resolved this?


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Nov 15, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> This one


Crazy they even started posting jano labs for a bunch of their products....conveniently several products still have none.


----------

